# Series1 question



## chips34 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi , I have a old series 1 that i have been using as a dumb recorder and i'm fine with that.....
Now i never had a sub with this as long as i have owned this but the other day i had a problem and thanks to a member here i got a new image but now it is asking me to make the phone call to complete the setup...

If i get the turbonet and use that to phone in? I only want to do this once since i want to use it as a dumb recorder or will one of those tivo wireless g network adapter i see on ebay do the trick? thanks for any info.....

I don't know to much of whats the best way to go...


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No, the network adapter will not work, no USB port. You may be out of luck as Tivo has stopped activation on series 3 and older models.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

chips34 said:


> Hi , I have a old series 1 that i have been using as a dumb recorder and i'm fine with that.....
> Now i never had a sub with this as long as i have owned this but the other day i had a problem and thanks to a member here i got a new image but now it is asking me to make the phone call to complete the setup...
> 
> If i get the turbonet and use that to phone in? I only want to do this once since i want to use it as a dumb recorder or will one of those tivo wireless g network adapter i see on ebay do the trick? thanks for any info.....
> ...


As far as I know, there's no way to write a TiVo image to a drive and then put that drive in any TiVo other than the actual unit the image was taken from (even if they're the exact same model) and not wind up having to go through Guided Setup.

If you lay out money for a Turbonet or CacheCard (Turbonet with a socket to add a stick of RAM), the TiVo should be able to "phone home" to the mothership over your internet connection, and talking to the servers at TiVo is something it pretty much insists on doing during Guided Setup, but since it'll check the TiVo's TiVo Service Number against its database and see that the machine isn't currently subbed, it may not let you finish GS, although I suppose you could try and see.

We may need to take a stab at trying to copy off that S1's previous drive.

Do you know how to go about burning a cd-r "as an image" so that it's bootable?

'Cause we'll have to try with stuff other than WinMFS.


----------

